# Nipple



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody been out to the nipple recently? Planning on giving it a shot this weekend


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Was gonna go this past Monday but weather fudged us out of that one. Hoping to go this coming monday


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I assume you mean just east of the 87 line and therefore the nipple, regardless we have been wanting to go but weather has killed our plans, gonna try again sat if the 2-3 or less holds are gets softer.


----------



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Ya I just heard good things about the NE edge, blues whites and sails see ya out there


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

we trolled around the big o and a little SE of there without a knockdown we did see acres of small bobo and big hardtails boiling everywhere but nothing after them


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

We went out 8/23 and trolled starting at the edge and then worked our way east. 1-3 meant sporty early and we did not get any strikes on the troll. We worked our way back in and caught some bottom fish in state waters.


----------

